# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Afficher un curseur

## yaakalaa

Bonjour, je doit ecrire un code en VHDL qui permettera d'afficher, sur un ecran via le port VGA, le curseur de la souris et son mouvement. Le curseur est reprsent par un carreau de npx*npx.
Je doit effectuer cette tache sur Spartan 3 de xilinx avec VHDL seulement dans le cadre d'un mini-projet.
Si quelqu'un sait comment le fair ou peut me dirig vers un lien interressant fournissant un certain code VHDL, je serait plutot reconnaissant.

----------

